# How to reset network settings on HR44 for new service



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a HR44 and HR24 on a whole Home set up. The HR44 is connected directly to the ethernet cable and the HR24 is coax connected. What is the procedure to reset everything if I change the internet service from regular DSL to U verse? I know that will require a new modem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

After changing I'd simply rerun network setup on both. But realistically you probably won't need to do anything unless you are also replacing and resetting your router as well as your modem. It's not a big deal though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right. Only time you need to do anything is if you change your router, and even if you change your router but keep the same SSID and password the receiver will connect automatically. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Right. Only time you need to do anything is if you change your router, and even if you change your router but keep the same SSID and password the receiver will connect automatically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Since he is changing from DSL to Uverse isn't it likely that they will install an all in one modem / router ?
If yes, what do you have to do ?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Since he is changing from DSL to Uverse isn't it likely that they will install an all in one modem / router ?
> If yes, what do you have to do ?


just plug the ethernet cable into the modem/router and rerun the setup, it will pickup the new ip address


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Since he is changing from DSL to Uverse isn't it likely that they will install an all in one modem / router ?
> If yes, what do you have to do ?


Having changed myself:
YES they change modems/routers.
With an ethernet connection a simple reboot should make the change.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Having changed myself:
> YES they change modems/routers.
> With an ethernet connection a simple reboot should make the change.


Yes they will give me a all in one modem router. So what I understand you said is, do a red button reset on the HR44? 
Do I have to do the same to the HR24?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Soccernut said:


> Yes they will give me a all in one modem router. So what I understand you said is, do a red button reset on the HR44?
> Do I have to do the same to the HR24?


If the HR44 is connected via WiFi to your old router, unless you can put in the old SSID and PW into the new modem, then a reboot won't help. You need to redo the network connections for wireless.

But if your HR44 is ethernet connected or connected via the coax, reboot the HR44 and you are all set to go. This part applies to the HR24 since it is wired only.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

NR4P said:


> If the HR44 is connected via WiFi to your old router, unless you can put in the old SSID and PW into the new modem, then a reboot won't help. You need to redo the network connections for wireless.
> 
> But if your HR44 is ethernet connected or connected via the coax, reboot the HR44 and you are all set to go. This part applies to the HR24 since it is wired only.


It's ethernet cable connected, thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Having changed myself:
> YES they change modems/routers.
> With an ethernet connection a simple reboot should make the change.


It worked as described, thank you all.


----------

